# Mount FTP sites like filesystem ??

## Mustard007

Hi !

I want to mount a personnal FTP site like a regular filesystem on other computer on the network.

Which software i can use to do that ??

Thanks !

----------

## rphillips

Try mounting the share over NFS

----------

## Mustard007

I can't use nothing than FTP...

I think i had find: FTPFS

Thanks !

----------

## hairyfeet

You can also try lufs.

http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/

----------

## Kraymer

I'm going to install ftpfs as a kernel patch and mount my own ftp server remotely..

I found a short but good-looking description at http://lists.isb.sdnpk.org/pipermail/plug-list/2003-April/000487.html

Enjoy!

Sebastian

----------

## Biker

 *smash032 wrote:*   

> I'm going to install ftpfs as a kernel patch and mount my own ftp server remotely..
> 
> 

 

It seems that ftpfs is discontinued and replaced by lufs.

Biker

----------

## Kraymer

 *Quote:*   

> It seems that ftpfs is discontinued and replaced by lufs. 

 

Hm well.. maybe I should get it a try.. seems to be quite mighty. Do you use it? Do you know of any differences between lufs' and ftpfs' performance? Lufs features are great but I'm not sure if I need all of them..

Automounting a ssh-connection (as an example) to local tree is really freaked up   :Cool: 

S.

----------

## mr45acp

I have used lufs. For me the best feature was the ssh mounting. I could ssh-mount my office /home/mydir on my home computer.




Of course, being able to mount a portion of an ftp site and then share it on dc can be useful   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## martap

Too bad lufs isn't compatible with the 2.6 kernel..

----------

## golloza

0.9.7 works with 2.6 kernels.

But I was disappointed of the performance (maybe it was due to the connection to the server).

Gnome-VFS has an FTP module, too and there's also a 3rd party SFTP module (gnome-extra/gnome-vfs-sftp)

----------

## moocha

Don't know about FTP file systems (I avoid FTP like the plague  :Very Happy: ) but if you need a SSH file system on a 2.6 kernel take a peek at the shfs package. Works just fine for me.

----------

## thomasvk

In Dutch we call this oude koeien uit the sloot halen  :Rolling Eyes:  , but I kind of want to know this.  :Embarassed:  I use FTP a lot to transfer files between home and work, and to share stuff with friends. I'm wondering what the status of this lufs is? I read alot about it being slow and interfering with the kernel and alike.

If I want to mount an ftp site what's the best solution?

----------

## Kraymer

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> If I want to mount an ftp site what's the best solution?

 

I'm using the ftp kioslave from kde (in konqueror). It doesn't actually mount the ftp site but you can copy/move files as if they were on your disc. Same with fish kioslave and ssh.

Sebastian

----------

## thomasvk

Thanks,... altho I come from window and was a 100% clicky-clicky freak, in many cases I now like the terminal to do file operations, so that's why I'm interested in actual mounting. Thanks for the tip anyways!

----------

## lusken

isn't lufs discontinued and replaced by fuse?

----------

## xgregx

Try automount/autofs:

I think it allows you to mount FTP as a file system.  

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Automount.html

http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs-5.html

I know it allows you to do NFS, and I think SMB.  Maybe ftp will work too.  

Greg

----------

## WhiteSpade

Curlftpfs seems to be pretty good too.  Its in Portage, though not stable.  Only one bug though, so it doesn't seem too bad.  There's a relevant thread here.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-454885-highlight-fuse+ftp.html

---Alex

----------

